# Removing a TICK?



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know how to remove a tick ? SO MUCH FOR FRONTLINE!:foxes15:
I found a tick on Jasper, he has suck a tick coat and this is a big tick, should i get another heartworm test?

I'm changeing brands because if he's on frontline and stilll got a tick what's the point?!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pull it straight out with a tweezer. You may have to get the head seperately. My sister's cat used to get them on him even with the prevention. I don't know if you need another test or not. Someone here will know. How awful. Poor baby.


----------



## my4dogs (Apr 11, 2009)

If he's been on preventative, he "shouldn't" need another test. You can check with your vet if you want to put your mind more at ease.

Make sure you pull the tick straight out in one fluid motion. Then check carefully to see if you have the mouth parts on the tick and that nothing got left behind.

You also want to wipe the area the tick was attached to him with rubbing alcohol. Wipe the tweazers with alcohol after handling the tick as well, and also boil them in hot water to kill any diseases that the tick may have been carrying. 

I can't stand ticks...they give me the heebie jeebies!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww poor jasper
thank god we dont really get ticks here they look horrid
seen them on tv
poor soul hope you get it out and hes ok x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

You have to make sure you get it all out as the head is burried right under the skin, there are special tick removal tweezers. I have never had one (touch wood) but some say that if you cover them in vaseline they can't breath and will drop off.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

What kind of test are you talking about? Lyme disease? I didn't know there was a test -- just thought there was a vaccine.

Did you get it removed Kioana??


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dip tweezers in alcohol first and then touch it to the tick and surrounding area and then use a lighter to heat up the tweezers. I touch the hot tweezers to the tick and usually it will release, if not the first time I will do it several time's until it releases. Be careful not to burn the Chi with the tweezers though;-)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i tired everything you guys said , and i coudln't get it so i had to take him to work with me and have the vet do it .

I was talking about did he need another heartworm/lyme test, vet said like someone else here snice he's been on frontline and heartgr. her doesn't need it

That tick was a strong lil bugger!, She had even had a hard time pulling it out with her tick tools. But she got it out and he had a female tick on him . LOL she showed me how to tell what kind it is.

She was telling me that i might have to still comb threw him and apply the flea and tick stuff because he has a really thick coat.


thanks for all the tips


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm glad it came out ok, I guess I've got all this coming as Loki has a very thick coat growing although I did read the mention that we don't get them here. Is that right we don't get them in the UK? I'm sure I've seen them removed from animals on Animal Hospital years ago? (I used to watch it religiously when I was a kid lol)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

my vet/boss was telling me to apply a bit more to him and make sure i get threw the layers of his coat.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

I think we do get them here but they are much less common than they are in the us


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

My partner's mum's pup always gets ticks and she gets them off by smothering them with vaseline. You have to put a lot on it and this suffocates them. After about 5 minutes you should be able to lift it off with tweezers and you'll get the whole thing. Always best to see a vet though, especially with the little dogs. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Ugh, ticks give me the heebie jeebies too! Glad you got it off him and he's ok. I have to give Shi her tick/flea medication tomorrow... I was surprised even living by the beach ticks are still common. Ew. I only thought I would have to worry when I went home for parts of the summer because we live right by the woods.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea same here, we don't have any woods around out back yard. Yea i know tick can travel but lol dang why my backyard. 

Well use this thread as a reminder to use frontline or whatever flea and tick stuff you use. Please apply this month


----------

